# Battery warning light remaining lit



## jim424 (Sep 17, 2011)

Recently bought 1991 Benimar 6000STL, which is great. However, the battery warning light on the dashboard doesn’t always go out on engine start. It’s OK after a couple of false starts. I’ve had the alternator checked and replacement is recommended but I wondered whether or not it might be a faulty relay. I can’t find anything that might be a relay. I’d welcome views about this.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Don't you trust the people who tested the alternator?

For that problem I would have checked the alternator drive belt, the cables from the alternator and then the alternator.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

more likely to be the brushes making intermitent contact with the slip rings and on their last legs....
i ve changed them years ago but the slip rings are usually that worn , you get the picture !


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

I had something like this a couple of weeks ago. In the end had to change to alternator. In my case the light was on constantly.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim!

Red light goes out when alternator produces sufficient current. 
Red light does NOT go out - alternator NOT producing sufficient current.
Alternator NOT supplying sufficient current - FLAT BATTERY!!  :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is the symptoms of a failing alternator and we have to assume the people you used diagnosed it correctly.
If you want a tester the one in the link below is good for basic testing and will not break the bank:
http://www.towsure.com/product/Battery_and_Alternator_LED_Tester


----------

